# Misheard Lyrics



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok. TimoS posted a hilarious video in the comedy section that got me thinking on this.

I know I have *misheard* lyrics many times and there are plenty of songs out there that "I wish I knew what they were saying there dammit!" 

So, post your misheard lyrics here, along with the right one if you have since learned it. 

Or, if you want to know what the real lyric is, this is the place to ask. Maybe someone else will know it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2006)

This is one I can think of for the moment. 

Allman Brothers and Molly Hatchet song "Dreams I'll Never See"

"Dreams, I got dreams, I got my dreams, to remember...."
WHAT THE HELL ARE THEY SAYING NEXT??? 

My guess is:

"to remember, the love we had" ??? 

HELP! lol


----------



## crushing (Sep 1, 2006)

"I'm hot blooded, catch it and see" is really "I'm hot blooded, check it and see"

"Excuse me, while I kiss this guy" is really "Excuse me, while I kiss the sky"

Actually my second example was one of the many mess ups in the cover jacket of a bootleg Jimi Hendrix cassette tape I bought in somewhere in Saudi Arabia near Kuwait in 1991.  I don't think English was the primary language of the bootlegger.  I wish I could find it, it was a hilarious read.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, while I kiss this guy"



LMAO!!! Jimi Hendrix singing "Excuse me, while I kiss this guy" :lfao:


----------



## Kreth (Sep 1, 2006)

I just found this one... This is hilarious, because it's from the live version on S&M, and even knowing the lyrics, it does kinda sound like this due to reverb:
Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls
Misheard Lyrics:
Take a look to the sky just before you die 
It's an ***-grabbing whale!
Original Lyrics:
Take a look to the sky, just before you die 
It's the last time he will.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 1, 2006)

Remember "Amadeus" by Falco?  I was driving with some friends, and that song came on.  One of my friends listened for a moment and asked, "What is he saying?  'Hot potatoes'?"  I just about busted a gut.  :lfao:

My biggest personal gaffe with song lyrics was with "Little Red Corvette" by Prince.  Ever since I was a kid, up til about six years ago, I was convinced that he was singing "Feeling correct".  Whoops.  

For more misheard lyrics, check out Kiss This Guy.  Really funny stuff.  :lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 1, 2006)

The first time I ever heard Cooler Than Jesus by Thrill Kill Kult my friend and I had worked an overnight 3rd shift, and decided when we got off that morning for no real reason we were gonna drive to Colorado.  So we hopped on the highway and drove.  Half asleep driving thru some college town it was on college radio and we BOTH heard them singing:

"I got a Cooler of Cheeses"

Which also reminds me of a couple INTENTIONAL mistakes we make from time to time... sometimes to be obnoxious we change the words and sing along...

"Personal Jesus" by depeche mode now goes:

"Your Own, Personal, Cheese Wiz.  Somthing you eat on bread, somthing you spread"

And "Peek A Boo" by Souxie and the Banshees is now "Peek a Chu" (pikachu)


----------



## Carol (Sep 1, 2006)

"Secret...Asian Man!  Secret...Asian Man!"


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 1, 2006)

Elton John...

"Hold me closer Tony Danza"

Should be "Hold me closer, tiny dancer"

But I guess bothw ith work for him.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 1, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Elton John...
> 
> "Hold me closer Tony Danza"
> 
> ...




OMG....I about spit coffee all my computer...that is priceless...LMAO!!!! 


(I like Secret Asian Man too...lol)


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 2, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> "Secret...Asian Man! Secret...Asian Man!"


I did a lyrics search, and found the words "Secret Agent Man" came up in many songs, but I take it you are alluding to the James Bond 007 "Secret Agent Man" Am I correct?

This is funny! In 1978, at my High School Variety Show, I did a creative Martial Art Form to the James Bond 007 "Secret Agent Man" song. ("Secret agent man, secret agent man. They've given you a number and taken away your name")
http://www.mathematik.uni-ulm.de/paul/lyrics/johnnyrivers/secret~1.html



			
				Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> This is one I can think of for the moment.
> 
> Allman Brothers and Molly Hatchet song "Dreams I'll Never See"
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what lyrics you are hearing, but this is what I got off the internet:

http://www.lyricskeeper.com/allman_brors_band-lyrics/86907-dreams-lyrics.htm
*Dreams lyrics*


*Artist - Allman Brothers Band*


*Album - Decade Of Hits 1969-79*


*Lyrics - Dreams*



Just one more mornin' 
I had to wake up with the blues
Pulled myself outta bed, yeah
Put on my walkin' shoes,
Went up on the mountain,
To see what I could see,
The whole world was fallin',
right down in front of me.

[Chorus]
'Cause I'm hung up on dreams I'll never see, yeah Baby.
Ahh help me baby, or this will surely be the end of me, yeah.

Pull myself together, put on a new face,
Climb down off the hilltop, baby,
Get back in the race.

[Chorus]

Pull myself together, put on a new face,
Climb down off the hilltop, baby,
Get back in the race.

[Chorus]

also:
http://www.nomorelyrics.net/song/112324.html

or

http://www.mldb.org/song-113196-dreams-i-ll-never-see.html

*Dreams I'll Never See lyrics*

Song DetailsArtist(s)Molly Hatchet
Album(s)Cut to the Bone

Just one more morning I had to wake up with the blues.
Pulled myself out of bed, put on my walking shoes.
Went up on the mountain to see what I could see.
The whole world was falling right down in front of me.
Chorus:
'Cause I'm hung up on my dreams I'll never see.
Yeah babe, oh help me babe.
Or this will surely be the end of me, yeah.
Pull myself together, put on a new face,
Climb down off the hilltop baby,
And get back in the race.
'Cause I'm hung up on dreams I'll never see,
Yeah babe, oh help me babe,
Or this will surely be the end of me, yeah.


----------



## Carol (Sep 2, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> I did a lyrics search, and found the words "Secret Agent Man" came up in many songs, but I take it you are alluding to the James Bond 007 "Secret Agent Man" Am I correct?
> 
> This is funny! In 1978, at my High School Variety Show, I did a creative Martial Art Form to the James Bond 007 "Secret Agent Man" song. ("Secret agent man, secret agent man. They've given you a number and taken away your name")
> http://www.mathematik.uni-ulm.de/paul/lyrics/johnnyrivers/secret~1.html


 

That's the one!!    That must have been so cool to do a form to Secret Asian...er....Secret Agent Man.   You must have brought down the house!


Another one I tripped over for A LONG time was Peter Gabriel's Games Without Frontiers.  The repeated lines are _Jeux Sans Froti__&#232;res_??  I always thought they were "She's so popular!"  :blush: :blush:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 2, 2006)

Last Fearner said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what lyrics you are hearing, but this is what I got off the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did a search too. Took me a while to figure out the line I was looking for because I absolutely CANNOT understand what they're singing. But I _think_ the line that is so mumbled is "I've a hunger for dreams I'll never see". Trust me, it does not sound like that at all! (Well, it probably does when you know what they're saying..but when you DON'T..you'd never figure it out) Or...maybe it's just me...lol..


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 2, 2006)

This one from My Mom back when the song was released. 

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC

Heard as :

Dirty Deeds Thunder Chief


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> This one from My Mom back when the song was released.
> 
> Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC
> 
> ...




That is hilarious!!!

Update on the Molly Hatchet song...I listened to it again this week, the lyrics that are posted above are the same lyrics I find on the net...but they are not complete...there are missing verses.  And the line I can't understand is one of the missing verses. I don't think even Molly Hatchet or the Allman Brothers know what they're saying! lol


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 9, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> This one from My Mom back when the song was released.
> 
> Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC
> 
> ...




Hey, my Mom thought the same thing


----------



## Kreth (Sep 9, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> This one from My Mom back when the song was released.
> 
> Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap - ACDC
> 
> ...


I've talked to people that thought it was "Dirty Deeds, done with sheep." Hey, they are an Aussie band...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 9, 2006)

Kreth said:


> I've talked to people that thought it was "Dirty Deeds, done with sheep." Hey, they are an Aussie band...


Somewhere on my hard-drive I have a parody song of just exactly that... complete with sheep baaah-ing in the back ground. Lyrics are something like 
"...you're having trouble with your velcro gloves
and your wellington boots ... " wellingtons are famous knee high waterproof boots made in england.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 9, 2006)

crushing said:


> "Excuse me, while I kiss this guy" is really "Excuse me, while I kiss the sky"



There is a website on misheard lyrics:  www.kissthisguy.com   check it out!


----------



## Drac (Sep 9, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Elton John...
> 
> "Hold me closer Tony Danza"
> 
> ...


 
LMAO for about 10 minutes.....


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 12, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Another one I tripped over for A LONG time was Peter Gabriel's Games Without Frontiers. The repeated lines are _Jeux Sans Froti__ères_?? I always thought they were "She's so popular!" :blush: :blush:


I always thought it was "She is so ****ing weird." :lol2:

Billy Joel  - "You may be right" - when I was a youngster, I recall this tune being played on the radio while I was in the car with my mom.  As she tells it, I'd sing along with as many as I could, and with the Billy Joel song in question, when he sings "Told you dirty jokes until you smiled", I'd sing "Fed you dirty toast until you smiled."

This still cracks her up.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2006)

Remeber the Misfits' "They don't go to the bathroom with me"
or CCR's "There's the Bathroom on the right."?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2006)

Or metallica's "Master... master... master of muppets is all I can be!"


----------



## Drac (Sep 12, 2006)

When I was a DJ this girl bugged me for about a hour to play the song "I Am-The-Chief" ..I told her I didn't have it..Your a liar she said because you played it last week,,I made her attempt to sing a couple of bars..The song was tiltled "High Energy"....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 12, 2006)

Who can forget the french part in "Michelle" "now she's going to play a monkey song, play monkey song" or John Lennons "Ahh bawa cowa Pu..." (never mind)
Sean


----------



## Drac (Oct 8, 2006)

My bud who is a DJ for a local classic rock station told me this one: He recieved a call from a young male asking for the "Reefer" song..My friend really knows his play list couldn't figure it out..The guy sounded a little wasted so my friend said "Can you tell me the lyrics?" "Yeah dude",they sing about don't be afraid of reefer"...The song is "Don't fear the reaper" my frined said.."Oh wow bummer",the voice said and hung up...LOL


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Oct 29, 2006)

At the end of Dave Matthew's Crash into Me, my wife kept thinking that he was chanting "Rice-A-Roni".  Now whenever I hear that song, that is what I hear him say too.


----------

